# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Краски Gunze Mr.Color

## Д.Срибный

Приветствую!

Интересует мнение о красках Gunze Mr.Color. Как они по сравнению, скажем с Model Master? Укрывистость, качество покрытия, время высыхания, какие растворители нужны для работы с ней. Вообще особенности работы с этой краской.

----------


## An-Z

На мой взгляд лучшие буржуйские краски, растворяются горячо  :Biggrin:  любимым 646-648, укрывистость очень хорошая, адгезия отличная. Пигмент мелкий, высыхает моментально, при этом поверхность скорее полуматовая, чем матовая (заявляется краска как матовая), легко полируется войлоком... У нас практически не бывает в продаже, а жаль..
Особенности.. нитрой красил? Тот же коленкор..

----------


## Kasatka

Отличные краски!

----------


## Д.Срибный

ОК, заказал, посмотрим как оно :)

----------


## ghoormo

А Вы где заказывали?

----------


## Д.Срибный

У китайцев, www.luckymodel.com. Заказал в декабре... большая чась заказа уже пришла, но до сих пор заказ еще не полностью выполнен... так что, не стану рекомендовать этот магазин для заказа красок.

----------

